# 990 Acre Johnson County - New QDM Club



## DoeMaster (Oct 22, 2007)

Updated on 14 Nov:

We are forming a new 12 member club on 990 acres in Johnson County.  I went and took a look at the property recently with lineman24.  It's awesome!!  It's located 10 miles W. of Wrightsville, GA off Hwy 57.  It's very near the Oconee River.  It has a creek (Deep Creek) that borders the W. side of the property.  The creek bottom is all mature hardwood timber and it also has another creek bottom that fingers off into the middle of the property.  200 acres is planted farm field and there is a large planted hay field that borders the creek.  There is also a pond in the center of the property that is fed by the creek that runs through the creek bottom that fingers into the center of the property.  The lease includes rights to the pond.  There is a campsite with electric run to it and an established well already in-place.  It has plenty of room for 12 campers and we should be able to run electric and water to each camper.  I currently hunt on a 200 acre tract of land not far from this property.  We've killed some very nice bucks and the deer population is very good.  We're still needing a few more members to get this club formed for next season.  It's privately owned property and it will cost us $10 per acre.  The dues will be $860.  It will be QDM managed for bucks.  Probably something like 8 points or better with a 15" minimum spread.  As for the other rules i.e., guests, number of does, number of stands per member, etc, etc.  We'll decide all that after the entire membership is formed and see what the majority wants to do.  Contact me if interested.

Pat Patterson

(478) 542-3287 - cell 
(478) 327-1503 - wk
(478) 956-6916 - hm
            or
pat.patterson@afrc.af.mil
            or 
gatorfan262@yahoo.com


----------



## DoeMaster (Oct 22, 2007)

*More Pictures of the Property*

Here are a few more pictures of the property.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2007)

*Ducks??*

I would be interested in a ducks only membership if they are ducks on the property.  Sounds like there should be some woodies out there.  I have joined clubs like this before and only hunt ducks when deer season goes out and pay a half membership dues.  Good deal for both of us.


----------



## lineman 24 (Oct 22, 2007)

This property is awesome from what i have seen.  This club has very good potential with the right members.  doemaster you need to post more pictures of that nice buck you killed! It was good to meet ya!


----------



## Ricochet (Oct 22, 2007)

How about turkey only memberships?


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 22, 2007)

How long of a drive from Atlanta do you think it is?


----------



## DoeMaster (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: How far from Atlanta*

I live in the Macon, GA area so I'm not really sure how long it would take to drive from Atlanta.  If you look at a map, the property is located 13 miles east on Hwy 57 from the Hwy 112 intersection and 20 miles east on Hwy 57 from the Hwy 441 intersection.  It's 10 miles west on Hwy 57 from Wrightsville, GA.  Hwy 15 runs through Wrightsville.  It takes me about 90 minutes to drive from Macon to Atlanta up I-75.  I'd guess it would be about the same driving south from Atlanta on Hwy 441 or Hwy 112. It maybe even shorter if you figure out a few backroad shortcuts?


----------



## hoghunter1 (Oct 22, 2007)

It will take about 1 1/2 hours from the atlanta area to wrightsville. By the way nice buck doeMaster and cute kid I know he is proud.


----------



## DoeMaster (Oct 22, 2007)

*Duck Only Membership?*



Hooked On Quack said:


> I would be interested in a ducks only membership if they are ducks on the property.  Sounds like there should be some woodies out there.  I have joined clubs like this before and only hunt ducks when deer season goes out and pay a half membership dues.  Good deal for both of us.



PM Sent


----------



## DoeMaster (Oct 22, 2007)

*Turkey Only Membership?*



Ricochet said:


> How about turkey only memberships?




PM Sent


----------



## DoeMaster (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Nice Buck & Cute Kid*



hoghunter1 said:


> It will take about 1 1/2 hours from the atlanta area to wrightsville. By the way nice buck doeMaster and cute kid I know he is proud.



It's a pretty nice 9 point.  The G2 on one side has a unique split.  The deer was shot at 8am on Sunday morning.  I didn't shoot it.  We have 5 members on 180 acres.  One of the other members shot it from one of my deer stands.  The cute kid is my grandson.....lol.


----------



## savetheweb (Oct 23, 2007)

*PM*

Sent PM intersted in the club indeed....


----------



## hoghunter1 (Oct 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JFKFLA (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Oct 24, 2007)

Tapped out for this season but I'd be interested in a move from the 180 we are hunting now to the  990 for next year.....


----------



## JFKFLA (Oct 26, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## cctanner (Oct 26, 2007)

It will take a solid 2 hrs and 15 minutes from the I-75/I-20 junction to reach this property.


----------



## bigworm1922 (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone have an idea of how long it would take from Orlando? I think I would take I-4 to I-95. That looks like the fastest way. Google said 6hr but I know they always say it will take longer. I drive kinda fast. Anyone come from the same area or have a idea of the real time it will take?


----------



## bigworm1922 (Oct 28, 2007)

How many do you have so far? Any spots left? I called your cell but your but you must still be in the woods or your phone is off. I left you a message..


----------



## whchunter (Oct 29, 2007)

*HELLO?*

Has anyone heard from Doemaster since he posted? I have called his # several times and it only refers me to voice mail. I have left messages and never heard from him. I know the guy (Pat) says he would be hunting thru Sunday but I would think he would come out sometime and return calls and turn off his voice mail after posting the ad. I'm beginning to think maybe something is wrong.


----------



## DoeMaster (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: 990 Acre Johnson County - New Club Forming*

I'm back......sorry I've been missing for the last few days and haven't replied back to many of you that have inquired about this lease/new club opportunity in Johnson County, GA.  I've got the new AT&T "with more bars in more places" for my cell phone provider and I get "no bars" at my hunting property....lol. 

Here is the latest developments:  The good news is that the owner still wants to lease the property to us.  However, since it's already so far into the 07/08 deer season, the lease will be for 08/09.   The bad news is that we won't get to deer hunt the property this season.  We may be able to get the owner to include the 07/08 turkey season?  I'm checking on that now.  

I'll contact everyone who has either called or e-mailed me already and explain.  Anyone else who might be interested in joining this new club for next season please contact me.  I'll be back in the woods Fri-Mon and will once again have limited ability to communicate.  However, I will return all calls and respond to all e-mails at my first opportunity.  

Thanks!!
Pat Patterson
 (478) 542-3287 - cell
 (478) 956-6916 - hm (evenings)
 (478) 327-1503 - wk (weekdays)
             or
pat.patterson@afrc.af.mil
             or
gatorfan262@yahoo.com


----------



## DoeMaster (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: New 990 Acre Johnson County Club*



bigworm1922 said:


> How many do you have so far? Any spots left? I called your cell but your but you must still be in the woods or your phone is off. I left you a message..



PM Sent


----------



## bigworm1922 (Oct 29, 2007)

couldn't she just give a discount for this year. that is if she dosn't feel right charging full for this year.


----------



## DoeMaster (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: 990 Acre Johnson County :ease*



bigworm1922 said:


> couldn't she just give a discount for this year. that is if she dosn't feel right charging full for this year.



That would be nice, but the owner has already given a couple of her relatives permission to deer hunt the property for the remainder of this season.  She only wants to lease it to us now starting in 08.  I'm checking to see if she will include the 08 turkey season.


----------



## savetheweb (Oct 29, 2007)

*PM Sent*

PM Sent


----------



## DoeMaster (Nov 11, 2007)

Here is an update on this lease as of 11/10/07.  We have the lease secured for 2008/09.  The owner has decided not to lease it to anyone for 07/08.  We currently have 10 members and still searching for 2 more.  This will be a 12 member club with annual dues of $860.  Contact me if interested.  



DoeMaster said:


> We've been given three weeks to form a new club and pay the lease on 990 acres in Johnson County.  I went and took a look at the property on Saturday with lineman24.  It's awesome!!  It's located 10 miles W. of Wrightsville, GA off Hwy 57.  It's very near the Oconee River.  It has a creek (Deep Creek) that borders the W. side of the property.  The creek bottom is all mature hardwood timber and it also has another creek bottom that fingers off into the middle of the property.  200 acres is planted farm field and there is a large planted hay field that borders the creek.  There is also a pond in the center of the property that is fed by the creek that runs through the creek bottom that fingers into the center of the property.  The lease includes rights to the pond.  There is a campsite with electric run to it and an established well already in-place.  I also attached a picture of my 6 yr old grandson and a deer that we killed on Sunday morning at my 180 acre Johnson County lease a few miles E. off Hwy 57 from this property.  We're still needing members to get this club formed.  It's privately owned property and it will cost us $9 per acre the first year and $10 starting next year.  We've got 4-5 people locked-in, but still need 6-7 more at $800 each.  It will be QDM managed for bucks.  Probably something like 8 points or better with a 15" minimum spread.  As for the other rules i.e., guests, number of does, number of stands per member, etc, etc.  We'll decide all that after the entire membership is formed and see what the majority wants to do.  Contact me if interested.
> 
> P.S.  I'm hunting Wed-Sun and you probably won't be able to contact me.  Just leave a message on my cell phone and I'll call you back.
> 
> ...


----------



## DoeMaster (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: 990 ac Johnson County GA Lease*

Bump


----------



## Derek Edge (Nov 14, 2007)

I am very interested.  When are dues due?


----------



## DoeMaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I will require a $150 deposit by 1 Feb to hold your membership.  The remainder ($710) will be due by 1 June.  I'm going to see if the owner will accept the deposit money early and allow us to begin working on the camp area and possibly turkey hunt the property this Spring.


----------

